# Bnsf conductor job part 2



## Brandon V (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont know where my last post disappeared to, but about a month ago i posted about applying with bnsf for a conductor job... Well i think i'm in.. Im driving up to minot, nd next friday for an "interview" that they specifically said orientation and not interview. They are also paying for my hotel, gas and food


----------



## Brandon V (Dec 4, 2011)

Can anyone offer interview tips or resume tips? I was thinking of dressing up very sharp, or would dressing to sharp, be overdoing it?


----------



## Anderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Define "dressing sharp". A jacket and tie never hurt anyone, but a tux would be overdoing it (at least I suspect).


----------



## Brandon V (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking along the lines of you... Jacket, tie, dress pants and a nice button down shirt under the jacket.


----------



## Brandon V (Dec 6, 2011)

I am also printing a copy of my Resume on the finest Cotton Printer Paper I can find.


----------



## Brandon V (Dec 18, 2011)

UDPATE~

I went to Minot between 9-Dec. and 12- December for the Interview/Orientation/Entrance examination..

I aced the written exam, the interview was so so and was told I would be contacted with their decision within a week or two.

On Thursday, the 15th, I was contacted saying that I successfully passed the Interview and Testing Process. They they said that they felt I would be an excellent fit for the BNSF Railways team... They said pending a successful completion of my background check and the required Phyiscal, that I am hired.

They offered me a Conditional Offer of Employment


----------



## rrdude (Dec 19, 2011)

Brandon V said:


> UDPATE~
> 
> I went to Minot between 9-Dec. and 12- December for the Interview/Orientation/Entrance examination..
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!

Only words of advice I can spew from my limited experience with a railroad, (Amtrak, '77 to '81) is to follow the rules, even when "old heads" tell you to do otherwise, ("Well, the 'book' says to do it this way, but we've been doing it 'this way' for years.........") just nod an agree with them, don't argue, and do 'it' the way you were taught...

There are exceptions to everything, and if the person telling you to "do it" one way is your direct supervisor, well then, if you want to stay employed, do "it" the way they say, and literally make a note to yourself, or send yourself an email, a la a journal-style... That way if it ever comes up that you did it one way, you can go back and show them a time-stamped email that you had some reservations that day.........

Hopefully none of that will be necessary. Above all, STAY SAFE. Railroading is fun, hard work, but in many cases, still dangerous.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Brandon! I know you'll be a great fit for the company


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 19, 2011)

:hi: Congrats! Getting any job nowadays, let alone one with career potenntial and decent pay and benefits is a real accomplishment! As has been said, its called Work for a reason, Railroading is Dangerous and has lots of downsides as pertains to personal life etc. but its a way of life, not just a job!!!Best of luck, maybe youll wave to us along the rails!!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 21, 2011)

Brandon V said:


> I dont know where my last post disappeared to, but about a month ago i posted about applying with bnsf for a conductor job... Well i think i'm in.. Im driving up to minot, nd next friday for an "interview" that they specifically said orientation and not interview. They are also paying for my hotel, gas and food


Were you already employed in the railroad industry? I didn't think a conductor was an entry-level job, i.e., you started out as brakeman or the like and worked your way up.


----------



## OBS (Dec 21, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Brandon V said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know where my last post disappeared to, but about a month ago i posted about applying with bnsf for a conductor job... Well i think i'm in.. Im driving up to minot, nd next friday for an "interview" that they specifically said orientation and not interview. They are also paying for my hotel, gas and food
> ...


I was going to say that "Conductor" is being used as an inclusive or generic term for working in that position/type of work. But, thinking further, more and more crews are just 2 person crews, so maybe they are required to train as Conductors (ie qualifying on characteristics, etc.) right away when they train for the position...


----------



## Brandon V (Feb 2, 2012)

UPDATE!

I AM NOW HIRED!

I went up to Minot for the interview/orientation session, amongst many other things. I then had to wait for up to a week after which I found out that I was selected and extended a Conditional Offer of Employment, based on if my Background Checks and Medical Checks turn out ok. I went and did all the Medical checks and passed them with flying colors. On the 23rd of January, I was contacted with the wonderful news to report to Minot for first day of work/training on 13-Feb-2012. I am officially a Railway Employee!



OBS said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon V said:
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## gswager (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats! Make sure you'll yield your train to Amtrak!


----------



## Brandon V (Feb 3, 2012)

Not my call.. blame dispatch  If dispatch tells me to.. I will.. otherwise i'll just wave to the Builder as I roll by



gswager said:


> Congrats! Make sure you'll yield your train to Amtrak!


----------



## Brandon V (Feb 6, 2012)

Any tips on clothing to buy once I get into starting the work/training?


----------



## rrdude (Feb 6, 2012)

Brandon V said:


> Any tips on clothing to buy once I get into starting the work/training?


Spend the extra money they cost, and buy "everything Carhart". I especially like the coveralls, overalls, jackets, and vest.

Hell, I guess I liked it all, Soooooooo durable, so warm but they make warm-weather stuff too).


----------



## ABDeh88 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats! I applied for BNSF and UP for conductor trainee and Amtrak for engineer trainee. Got the 'Thanks but no, thanks' email from BNSF. UP said the position was no longer being offered. Amtrak never got back to me.

Congrats, I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## Shortline (Feb 24, 2012)

Brandon V said:


> 1328528057[/url]' post='345232']Any tips on clothing to buy once I get into starting the work/training?


Get good rain gear. Don't skimp here, those cheap rubberized rain suits will have you sweating something terrible. Go with GoreTex or similar modern fabrics. Frog togs are good, but may not last long in yard service, but are great for on the road. Same goes for boots, get a quality boot from Red Wings, Ariat, etc.


----------

